# Journal, hoping to hit Nabba Juniors 2011



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Just got back to this forum as i've had troubles with family made homeless and now back on my feet..kinda 

My main goals are to hit Nabba Wales next May. I will have 3 years of doing Juniors as i've not long turned 19 really.

Will try and update this as much as possible but limited access, but doing this to get me going and on the right path.

Current stats -

19 years old

few ticks of 15 stone

5'8/9

bf - not to sure, wudnt say to high 12-14% guess

few cycle under my belt

Just want to get serious and bulk up and then do my best at the comp

Current diet more or less everyday

9 weetabix, 5 raw eggs or a shake

tuna and pasta + reggae sauce (cant eat it without) - fairly big portions

train

shake with 100g carbs and 50g protein

chicken and rice and reggae sauce

repeat meal 2

shake before bed

more or less my diet, every meal is nice big portion also i add snacks during those because im not to worried about bf atm as i don't have a belly or never get one really.

Training split

mon - chest/bis

tues - quads/calves

wed - break

thur - shoulders/tris

fri - back

sat - break

sun - break

then i just switch it around to chest/tris etc after few months really.

I appreciate for all advice given if any of this needs changing to help me reach my goals quicker cheers.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, any pics? Where abouts in Cardiff do you train?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

you will do it dude. if you need to chat you know where i am  .


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I train at bannatynes in newport atm, will update some pics asap


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

im currently 17 3/4 inch arms and hoping to hit 18 n half by next may, then i have no idea how much wud that cut down from my bf for the comp, and hoping to blast up my whole physique to the best i can do


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

if anyone can point me in the right direction on comp diet information wud be nice thanks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice size on ya, have you competed before ? when is the juniors for wales next year ? and when would you be starting prep ? good luck with it all


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

hi ry mate, i've never competed .. well excited just hope the diet goes well really .. its may 2011.. also i might start prep 14-16 weeks early just because its my first time .. u planning to compete also ?*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

welshrager said:


> hi ry mate, i've never competed .. well excited just hope the diet goes well really .. its may 2011.. also i might start prep 14-16 weeks early just because its my first time .. u planning to compete also ?*


Should be an experience for you then, you doing it as a one off or will you compete regularly from now on? Well from the journals ive read of the guys i talk to that compete they usually start prep between

16-20 weeks before, so like if the show is in

May then begin prep in january kindov thing, yeah im planning to compete but not for at least 2 years as ive just turned 17 and started training serious 6 months ago so in about 2-3 years time (most likely 3 years to get that extra mass on) il look to competing in juniors


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I'm planning to compete in the 3 years of juniors, so wil prob see u there last year if all goes together. what sorta stats are u atm then for ur age mate ? looking gd in avi


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wouldnt really mate im up in scotland lol and started off 11st 3 now just over 13st bf has stayed the same all through roughly 15%, and cant remember my measurements atm cause im out and about lol think off the tip of my head its waist 33" chest 39" arms 14.3 or .4 give or take each arm calves bout 15.5" and legs are the cvnt, right is 23.4 or .5 and left is a half inch smaller! Haha bulking till end of year then cutting a bit then clean bulk from a low bf is the plan  do you know anyone who you may be competing against?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

aww i see, so far so good then mate ..and personally i don't have a clue who i might be agaisnt on stage if all goes to plan ..very scared and that mind ha .. u planning natural comp or no ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bring it to the best of your ability mate thats all you can do  and just hope the condition comes in well and size stays, natural dont wana go down the gear route, you natty or assissted if ya dont mind me asking? Prefer to answer in it a PM then feel free


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great V-taper mate. Ah Newport, I used to live in Abergavenny. Moved over West now lol


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

yeh, ive done a cycle Ryan and thanks bulk mate, same with ur avi ! and im new to Newport.. its a forced living till bk proper on feet.. ha but its a nice place so far just a bit junkie land ha.

Im planning to switch my training to fst 7

1-Bi's,Tri's,and Calves

2-Legs

3-off

4-Chest and Tri's

5-Back and Calves

6-Shoulders and Bi's

anyone think good of that ? if overtraining or so .. my biceps are lacking to my triceps i think personally!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What cycle did you do?, your thinking of doing fst-7 for everything? Most people i know who do it just do it for one exercise for the pump you get from it


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

test 500 mg pw.. and my plan was fst last exercise of each muscle ... so triceps... close grip, rope pull down split.. then push down fst 7 etc then jump to biceps.. did it yesterday was really good pump arms blew up


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck butty, looking nice and big!! give me a shout if you need any help :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh so justthe last exercise  thats sounds fine to me (although not a great deal of experience here! Lol) i usually do 2 triple drop sets instead of fst but that should basically be the same! How did the cycle work for ya? How much did you gain and keep?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

first cycle wasnt great, bad info etc will pm u more if u wanna know more bou it mate!

food is what got me growing mostly tbh, kept gear away and just worked on the diet never have down days, worked a ****ing treat 

and thanks big silver back, im just in need to find whats best for comp diet myself.. looking around not sure whats best to keep most muscle and look good on stage! I got 3 years of juniors so don't wanna do bad in all of em ha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah its cool was just wondering how it went in general  , so youve just kept your diet nailed to a T basically ?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

not the best diet tbh, but working real good to pack on progress since a year ago really mate  just eat every 2-3 hours make sure overwise i dont feel happy ha.. sad but way it is for me..

fst7 on quads is just a killer btw defo shud try that one out ha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I eat every 2-3 hours aswell, hate when im late with meals! Haha

When i do legs i do 5x5 on squats after 2 warm

Up sets then i go to leg extension, do 3 sets on that then usually a triple drop set or 2, feels insane!


----------

